# PowerBook en panne



## mac-stf (2 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, j'arrive sur ce forum et je découvre avec joie  ce "classic mac" !!

J'ai un PowerBook G3 noir qui ne démarre plus... Il ne marchait déjà plus que sur secteur. 
Je me dis qu'en changeant simplement la batterie cela pourrait peut-être suffire...
Qu'en pensez-vous ?  Où trouver 1 batterie?
Je ne trouve personne pour la maintenance. Avez-vous des bonnes adresses dans le 59, le 62 voire sur Paris?

D'autre part, est-il possible de faire tourner des "vieux" logiciels  sur mon MacBook v10.6??
Par ex., Photoshop 6 ou Illustrator 10... Je suppose qu'il faut que je passe par la case MàJ Adobe malheureusement...

MERCI D'AVANCE


----------



## Madalvée (2 Octobre 2012)

mac-stf a dit:


> Photoshop 6 ou Illustrator 10... Je suppose qu'il faut que je passe par la case MàJ Adobe malheureusement...
> 
> MERCI D'AVANCE



Non, faut tout racheter de zéro, les mises à jour commencent à CS3

Pour les pièces détachées, il y a le site bricomac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2012)

mac-stf a dit:


> J'ai un PowerBook G3 noir qui ne démarre plus... Il ne marchait déjà plus que sur secteur.
> Je me dis qu'en changeant simplement la batterie cela pourrait peut-être suffire...



Non, ça ne suffira (peut-être) que le temps que la batterie se décharge, mais après &#8230;

C'est quel modèle ; vu que tous les PB G3 étaient noirs, ta description manque un peu de précision. Il y en a eu 4 modèles successifs :

- Le Kanga (le tout premier, celui qui ressemble à un PowerBook 3400 et ne peut pas faire tourner MacOS X)
- Les Wallstreet/PDQ : le premier avec une pomme blanche sur l'extérieur du capot (clavier noir, il existait avec écran 12 pouces et 14 pouces)
- Le Lombard (dit "clavier bronze"), celui avec USB et SCSI
- Le Pismo (ressemble au Lombard, même coque, lui aussi a l'USB mais il a du Firewire à la place du SCSI).

Je dirais que la première cause de panne qui me vienne à l'esprit, c'est la rupture d'une ou plusieurs soudures du jack d'alimentation. Si c'est ça, et qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un Kanga, la réparation est très facile &#8230; Pour quelqu'un d'un tant soit peu expérimenté. Il suffit de sortir la carte "son/alimentation" et de refaire les cinq points de soudure du jack (en plus solide que d'origine, tant qu'à faire). Pour le Kanga, c'est peut-être facile aussi, mais n'en ayant jamais eu entre les mains, je ne sais pas trop.


----------



## mac-stf (3 Octobre 2012)

Merci de vos réponses, malheureusement, je suis incapable de faire cette réparation  

Est-ce qu'une boutique qui répare les PC (pas les Mac) pourrait le faire?
A priori, j'ai rien à perdre à leur demander...

Je vais quand même voir si je trouve une batterie sur bricomac.

Mon PbK ça doit être 1 wallstreet 14" d'après tes descriptions

Merci encore


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2012)

mac-stf a dit:


> Est-ce qu'une boutique qui répare les PC (pas les Mac) pourrait le faire?
> A priori, j'ai rien à perdre à leur demander...



Si, il en existe trois sortes :

- Ceux qui te diront de changer la carte d'alim/son,
- Ceux qui tenteront l'opération, mais ne sachant pas comment procéder te massacreront ton Mac
- Ceux qui seront capables de le faire, mais qui te demanderont, pour ça dix fois ce que vaut encore ton Mac.

Tu aurais été moins loin de chez moi, je t'aurais bien proposer de te dépanner, mais là, j'ai beau être au nord de la Seine et Marne, ça fait un peu loin du nord de la France &#8230; Il te faut trouver quelqu'un qui connaisse les vieux Mac et aime les remettre en état pour la beauté du geste, ou pour une somme raisonnable (avec un peu d'habitude, c'est à peu près deux heures de travail, si mon diagnostique "à distance et sans voir" est bien le bon).

De toute façon, racheter une batterie tant que le Mac n'a pas redémarré, c'est risquer de l'acheter pour rien.

Sinon, il y a d'autres solutions moins onéreuses que racheter  toute la suite Adobe, on trouve facilement et pour un prix bien moindre, voire, parfois, en dons, des machines qui peuvent faire tourner des versions de Mac OS compatibles avec les versions que tu as (iMac G3, eMac, PowerMAc G4 "anthracite"*), comme celui ci, ou celui là, par exemple, bien sûr, ce ne sont pas des portables, mais ceux ci, plus rares, sont plus difficiles à trouver, et souvent vendus "trop cher".

(*) Les modèles dont la façade est de ce gris-bleu foncé, car ils sont capables de démarrer nativement sous OS 9. Certains à façade gris clair (Quicksilver ou MDD) le sont aussi, mais pas tous.


----------



## matacao (19 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Ne serait-ce pas tout simplement l'alim de ton PB car moi j'ai mon PB 1400c et mon PB 540c qui on eu des problemes d'alim les empechants de demarrer et apres reparation tout fonctionne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2012)

matacao a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ne serait-ce pas tout simplement l'alim de ton PB car moi j'ai mon PB 1400c et mon PB 540c qui on eu des problemes d'alim les empechants de demarrer et apres reparation tout fonctionne.



C'est effectivement une possibilité, le problème des soudures du jack d'alim qui cassent sur la carte d'alim/son de cette machine (et aussi celles des deux modèles suivants, le Lombard et le Pismo) sont tellement fréquents que j'en avais oublié cette possibilité toute bête.

Hélas, ça n'est pas aisé à tester, parce que le courant d'alimentation passe par les contacts du jack qui sont protégés par le blindage, et non par ceux qui dépassent. Un moyen de choisir entre les deux serait de brancher le jack sur la machine et d'essayer de le  remuer doucement (sans forcer).  Si ça bouge, c'est que les soudures ont cassé, si ça ne bouge pas, soit c'est l'alim, soit certaines soudures ont cassé mais pas toutes, soit c'est plus grave.

Essayer une autre alim est aussi un moyen, tous les PB G3, ainsi que les iBook G3 "palourde" utilisent le même type d'alim. Des powerBook plus anciens en utilisent aussi avec le même connecteur et le même voltage, mais souvent moins puissantes (25W, 36W ou 40W au lieu de 45W).


----------



## claude72 (20 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... le problème des soudures du jack d'alim qui cassent sur la carte d'alim/son de cette machine (et aussi celles des deux modèles suivants, le Lombard et le Pismo) sont tellement fréquents...


Et même sur d'autres : le problème des soudures qui cassent existe sur TOUS les appareils électroniques quand un élément lourds (genre transfo, grosse résistance, transistor avec petit radiateur, etc.) ou un élément qui peut être sollicité mécaniquement par l'utilisateur (prise, interrupteur, etc.) est soudé sur un circuit imprimé...

... c'est notament un problème très fréquent sur les téléviseurs à écran CRT et tous les dépanneurs TV sont habitués à ressouder des transfo d'alim, des transfos THT, des transistors divers, des prises péritel et des prises jack/cinch... peut-être pourrais-tu en trouver un dans ta ville qui acceptera de tenter le coup ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2012)

claude72 a dit:


> tous les dépanneurs TV sont habitués à ressouder des transfo d'alim, des transfos THT, des transistors divers, des prises péritel et des prises jack/cinch... peut-être pourrais-tu en trouver un dans ta ville qui acceptera de tenter le coup ?



Le problème, ce n'est pas de refaire les soudures, c'est de savoir démonter et remonter la machine ! Sur les deux heures de travail que j'évaluais, il y a 5 mn de soudure (et encore, avec un pistolet comme le mien, qui est un peu long à chauffer), mais moi, je sais démonter et remonter la machine, presque "les yeux fermés", quelqu'un qui ne sait pas, je pense qu'il faudra bien compter entre le double et le triple de ce temps, selon qu'il dispose ou non de la doc technique !


----------



## matacao (20 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème, ce n'est pas de refaire les soudures, c'est de savoir démonter et remonter la machine !



Tout simplement un manuel du service source....Avec sa ca ce passe comme prevu et on ne casse rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2012)

Je n'en disconviens pas, seulement les réparateurs TV qui ont des manuels "service source" d'Apple (et notamment pile celui de ce mac), ne sont peut-être pas légion !


----------



## claude72 (21 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je n'en disconviens pas, seulement les réparateurs TV qui ont des manuels "service source" d'Apple (et notamment pile celui de ce mac), ne sont peut-être pas légion !


Certes, mais les dépanneurs TV, surtout dans des petites villes, travaillent en général aussi sur d'autres appareils, dont certains sont petits et délicats à démonter ! perso, à l'époque où j'ai fait ce métier, j'ai eu à réparer les trucs standard du métier : magnétoscopes, caméscopes, baladeurs et auto-radios (tous les deux à cassettes à l'époque), télécommandes... mais aussi des appareils photo, lunettes, rasoirs électriques, grilles-pain, et autres petits appareils électro-ménagers, électriques et électroniques aussi divers que variés !!! En fait les gens amenaient leurs machins en panne chez le marchand de télé parceque il n'y avait que lui, et que peut-être il pourrait les dépanner, on ne sait jamais !!!
Et donc ils sont un peu entraînés à travailler sur des petites choses délicates qui ne font théoriquement pas partie de leurs attributions de base et qu'ils ne connaissent pas toujours...

... et peut-être que les docs de démontage du PowerBook sont dans les archives de sites genre iFixit ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2012)

Ben disons que les ASS ne sont pas très difficiles à trouver sur internet, mais après, faut vraiment en trouver un qui ait la passion du métier et l'envie de bricoler pour avoir la motivation à chercher le truc, puis à se risquer dans l'opération, le tout pour un prix qui ne file pas un infarctus à notre ami


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2012)

c'est un G3 bronze ou un G3 firewire je commencerai par voir si il boot sans la batterie de backup (sous le clavier a droit quand on retire le lecteur)


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> c'est un G3 bronze ou un G3 firewire je commencerai par voir si il boot sans la batterie de backup (sous le clavier a droit quand on retire le lecteur)



Il semble que ça soit un Wallstreet (clavier noir) !


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2012)

il me semble que ça fonctionne aussi, mais il y a bien plus de démontage


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2012)

À tel point que, bien qu'en ayant ouvert mon lot, je ne me souviens même plus où elle était &#8230; Pourtant, elle n'est pas franchement petite, mais c'est vrai que ça commence à faire un bail  :casse:


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2012)

sous le topcase sur l'avant


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2012)

Ah oui ! Au dessus de la batterie principale, il me semble me souvenir !


----------

